# ******* way to add an micro SD card



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well being from Tennessee I want to get a nexus 7 tab .. BUT.... no micro SD card slot.. oh no!!!
Well my ******* a.d.d. mind went into overdrive.. (If there already a adapter like this link it here..)

(I had a more bigger rig of cords and such in my mind but this was much easier. )

1. Get a micro USB to female USB adapter. 
2. Get many 32 gig USB flash thumb drives so loaded with movies and music and such.
Only if they made a micro USB thumb drive.. mmm what a idea ..
Bam.. a on the go external drive.

Now to wait till my birthday to see if it works...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahorner (Oct 17, 2011)

Need to enable USB host mode, and power to the flash drive.


----------

